# refrotsnezte progression thread 3x3 (maybe 4x4 and 2x2)



## refrotsnezte (Sep 21, 2022)

Hi guys,
I decided to do one of these as well.
I got into cubing again a few weeks ago.

I started with relearning the f2l concepts and 4LLL. Once I got that I started leraning the PLL‘s again which is going pretty well.
I‘m currently learning the last 4 PLL (g perms)
My pb is around 22 seconds.
I‘ll get back to you when I‘m done with that.
The plan after that ist to start learning full oll and to practice f2l lookahead (which im absolutely terrible haha) and maybe the cross (which im also not very good at )

I‘m practicing like this atm:
-ao100
-50 „solves“ with an alg trainer for the last 3 to 4 PLL i learned
- another ao100/ao50 (depends on the time i have)

Goals:
Single: sub 20
Ao5: sub 25

i ordered a 2x2 and a 4x4 so maybe I‘m going to include my progression of those cubes when i get them.

if any of you have tips for what i should leran next or if i could improve my practice routine. Feel free to tell me


----------



## refrotsnezte (Sep 23, 2022)

Learning my last pll at the moment (gd) and i got my first sub 20 single  (19.19). It was a pll skip but skill counts haha. I got like 5 20.xx times before that. And i got an ao5 of 25.01


----------



## AJT17 (Sep 23, 2022)

refrotsnezte said:


> Learning my last pll at the moment (gd) and i got my first sub 20 single  (19.19). It was a pll skip but skill counts haha. I got like 5 20.xx times before that. And i got an ao5 of 25.01


Great job, I hate getting multiple times that are just milliseconds off of a PB or goal, but sooner or later you get that solve that gives you what you want.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Sep 23, 2022)

refrotsnezte said:


> Learning my last pll at the moment (gd) and i got my first sub 20 single  (19.19). It was a pll skip but skill counts haha. I got like 5 20.xx times before that. And i got an ao5 of 25.01


Noice gj


----------



## refrotsnezte (Sep 23, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> Great job, I hate getting multiple times that are just milliseconds off of a PB or goal, but sooner or later you get that solve that gives you what you want.


Haha same its sooo annoying. Never give up


----------



## refrotsnezte (Sep 23, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> Noice gj


Thanks


----------



## refrotsnezte (Sep 24, 2022)

Got a sub 19 single today (18.98) and a sub 25 ao5 (24.73). Haven‘t learned the last pll yet but i‘m gonna do it tomorrow


----------



## refrotsnezte (Sep 25, 2022)

I can now do full PLL . I’m now trying to improve my finger tricks and implement them in my algs, because i noticed i hardly do any (no double flicks, no pinch turns). I‘m also gonna work on my f2l and learn some algs for the harder cases


----------



## helloimcubedup (Sep 26, 2022)

double flicks is easy you just use 2 fingers for u and d moves


----------



## helloimcubedup (Sep 26, 2022)

100th message


----------



## refrotsnezte (Sep 26, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> double flicks is easy you just use 2 fingers for u and d moves


Yup i noticed that too. The d double flicks are a little bit tricky but the u ones are pretty easy.

I decided to learn full OLL next. I know I don‘t really have to yet but learning pll was pretty fun and it can‘t be bad to know all algs early on,

I also have a new ao5 pb (24.23)


----------



## helloimcubedup (Sep 26, 2022)

nice good job  id recommend learning the dot cases to get them out of the way first, then do the rest of them.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Sep 26, 2022)

refrotsnezte said:


> Haha same its sooo annoying. Never give up


"Never Give Up" Me: Never Gonna Give You Up


----------



## refrotsnezte (Sep 28, 2022)

Good idea to learn the dot cases first. They are also the slowest in 2 look. I‘m actually gonna do that thanks.
I finished learning the t, c and to other groups of OLL cases and I will start with the dot cases now.
I improved nearly all of my PB‘s. The 18s single still stands. But what makes me the most happy is that I improved my ao5 PB by almost 2 seconds. It‘s now 22.7 
It‘s so satisfying to see improvement. Sub 24 fullstep is not that rare. If i had gotten that time with a PLL skip a few weeks ago I would‘ve been soooo happy

updated goals:
- sub 15 single (i have to get very lucky for that)
- 20s ao5
- sub 27 ao100 (current pb: 28.12)
- learn full OLL by the end of october

I‘m still waiting for the 2x2, 4x4 and the tornado v3. The shop said it will ship on 26th september but they pushed it back to the 30th  so it will take a few weeks before I start posting about those cubes.


----------



## refrotsnezte (Sep 28, 2022)

New PB single: 17.80s (fullstep)


----------



## helloimcubedup (Sep 28, 2022)

refrotsnezte said:


> New PB single: 17.80s (fullstep)


GGGGGGGGG : )


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 29, 2022)

refrotsnezte said:


> New PB single: 17.80s (fullstep)


Nice yo.

When do you plan to go to 2LLL from 4LLL.


----------



## refrotsnezte (Sep 29, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Nice yo.
> 
> When do you plan to go to 2LLL from 4LLL.


I am full PLL and currently about 1/4 through the OLL. Compared to the pll algs, learning oll is sooo chill haha. The algs are sooo easy compared to the 1000000000 move pll


----------



## refrotsnezte (Oct 6, 2022)

hey guys sorry for not posting. I haven't cubed much the last few days because uni started. But I'm now done with the dot OLL and I´m gonna learn the I and fish shapes next. In today's ao100 I improved 3 PB´s. New mo3 PB (22.03); New ao12 PB (25.03); New ao50 PB (25.90).
The cubes I ordered still did not arrive haha but they fiiiiiinally got shipped on Tuesday and should arrive next Tuesday, but they might arrive on Monday or even tomorrow.
Ihm gonna give you the next update when I'm done with OLL, or when I improved one of my PB´s or when the other cubes arrive. When that happens I'll probably include 2x2 and 4x4 in this progression Thread.


----------



## refrotsnezte (Oct 7, 2022)

Improved my Pas today. new ao12 pb is 23.43; new ao50 pb is 25.84 and new ao100 pb is 26.52. the ao50 and ao100 I improved only a little bit but I managed to shave off more than 1.5 seconds of the ao12 pb. I'm very happy with that


----------



## refrotsnezte (Oct 7, 2022)

beat my mo3, ao5 and ao50 pbs the second time today haha. the new ao5 pb is 22.20


----------



## refrotsnezte (Oct 8, 2022)

Hey guys
The cubes finally arrived. The mgc2 elite and the mgc 4x4 felt very sandy out of the box but with a little break in it already got better.

I didn’t time my first attempts but my first 2x2 time ever should be around 25 with no help at all. It‘s so easy i actually can‘t believe it haha. 

The 4x4 is a different story. It took me about 40 mins and i had to look up the parity algs and how to pair the last 4 edge pairs.

The tornado v3 flagship feels absolutely crazy. I thought it wouldn‘t be a big difference to my rs3m 2020 but its crazy how much better it is. Its so light and turns so effortlessly and the feeling is absolutely amazing. If you‘re thinking about getting it, do it! For 30$ you can‘t go wrong with this cube.

I‘m gonna do a ao100 now and learn some OLL‘s and then I will get back to you.

if you have questions about the cube feel free to ask


----------



## refrotsnezte (Oct 8, 2022)

So i just did my first ao100 with the tornado V3 and it is very good. I improved 4 PB‘s

new PB‘s:
-single: 17:48
-mo3: 20.32
-ao50: 24.82
-ao100: 25.98

I will do a second ao100 in the afternoon. Let‘s see if i can also improve my ao5 and ao12 PB


----------



## refrotsnezte (Oct 9, 2022)

New PB´s (all from today. I did 2 ao100)
Single: 16.70
ao5: 21.94
ao12: 22.96
ao50: 24.48
ao100: 25.23

I haven´t learned a lot the last few days (just started to continue with the OLL´s today). So I really think the new cube made me like a second faster on average. Compared to a rs3m it feels like it weighs nothing and there is no friction. I was always of the assumption the rs3m is basically the best cube you can get for any price. Maybe its because mine is a little older, but I lubed it with dnm and it still feels nowhere near the tornado v3 in terms of performance and feel.

btw i will start practicing 2x2 and 4x4 when I'm done with the OLL´s. so im gonna start posting about those puzzles soon


----------



## refrotsnezte (Oct 11, 2022)

Hey guys. Improved some PB´s today.

That's how I will structure this thread from now on. I hope it's easy to read.

type of PB: old PB time (date I set the PB on) --> new PB time (date I set the PB on)

(all the current PB´s will be in bold if you just want to see the time and don't care about the margin of improvement or the date it was set on)

Single: *16:70* (9th Oct) --> no improvement
mo3: *20.32* (8th Oct) --> no improvement
ao5: 21.94 (9th Oct) --> *21.04* (11th Oct)
ao12: 22.66 (10th Oct) --> *21.90* (11th Oct)
ao50: 23.71 (10th Oct) --> *23.18* (11th Oct)
ao:100: 25.23 (9th Oct) --> *24.12* (11th Oct)


----------



## helloimcubedup (Oct 11, 2022)

refrotsnezte said:


> Hey guys. Improved some PB´s today.
> 
> That's how I will structure this thread from now on. I hope it's easy to read.
> 
> ...


How dare you beat my pb single


----------



## refrotsnezte (Oct 12, 2022)

Hey guys. These are the improvements from todays first ao100
(sorry for beating your pb single  btw)

Single: 16:70 (9th Oct) --> *16.52* (12th Oct)
mo3: 20.32 (8th Oct) --> *19.95* (12th Oct)
ao5: 21.04 (11th Oct) --> *20.68* (12th Oct)
ao12: *21.90* (11th Oct) --> no improvement
ao50: *23.18* (11th Oct) --> no improvement
ao:100: *24.12* (11th Oct) --> no improvement

Im very happy to get a sub 20 mo3 and my next goal is to get a sub 20 ao5. Lets see if I can get it today


----------



## refrotsnezte (Oct 13, 2022)

Single: *16.52* (12th Oct) --> no improvement
mo3: 19.95 (12th Oct) --> *19.79* (13th Oct)
ao5: 20.68 (12th Oct) --> *20.64* (13th Oct)
ao12: *21.90* (11th Oct) --> no improvement
ao50: *23.18* (11th Oct) --> no improvement
ao:100: *24.12* (11th Oct) --> no improvement


----------



## refrotsnezte (Oct 14, 2022)

Hey guys. I improved my ao5 PB again yesterday to 20.20, but I didn't want to make 2 posts in 1 day. All the other improvements were made today.
The sub 20 ao5 is getting closer 
I still haven't continued to learn the OLL´s because some personal issues take my motivation to learn something at the moment, but I think I can continue on Monday.

Single: *16.52* (12th Oct) --> no improvement
mo3: 19.79 (13th Oct) --> *19.39* (14th Oct)
ao5: 20.64 (13th Oct) --> *20.20* (13th Oct)
ao12: 21.90 (11th Oct) --> *21.24* (14th Oct)
ao50: 23.18 (11th Oct) --> *22.93* (14th Oct)
ao:100: 24.12 (11th Oct) --> *23.43* (14th Oct)


----------



## helloimcubedup (Oct 17, 2022)

refrotsnezte said:


> Hey guys. I improved my ao5 PB again yesterday to 20.20, but I didn't want to make 2 posts in 1 day. All the other improvements were made today.
> The sub 20 ao5 is getting closer
> I still haven't continued to learn the OLL´s because some personal issues take my motivation to learn something at the moment, but I think I can continue on Monday.
> 
> ...


bro ur improving so fast. hows full OLL going


----------



## refrotsnezte (Oct 18, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> bro ur improving so fast. hows full OLL going


Thanks man 
Haven‘t continued to learn OLL because of some personal stuff, but I might continue today. I‘m still missing the following cases.


So I‘m basically halfway through 

any tips on how to approach advanced F2L? Should i just look at 1 case and do the Alg over and over, and do that for every case? Or should I rather do the Alg slow and try to see where the pieces go and which moves are done?


----------



## refrotsnezte (Oct 18, 2022)

*15.07 Single*  It was actually full step. When I saw the 2 free pairs after the fast cross, I just hoped for an easy PLL. When I recognized the Y Perm I was so happy and thought it would be a good time, but damn 15.07 is crazy .

I will do another ao100 today, but I'm starting to realize that I won't improve my averages by a lot unless I learn something new, so I will continue with the I - shape OLL´s today.

15.07 Single PB Scramble: B2 U' B2 U L2 D' L2 U' F2 D' F2 R' B F L R U' F' L F' R'

Single: 16.52 (12th Oct) --> *15.07* (18th Oct)
mo3: *19.39* (14th Oct) --> no improvement
ao5: *20.20* (13th Oct) --> no improvement
ao12: *21.24* (14th Oct) --> no improvement
ao50: *22.93* (14th Oct) --> no improvement
ao:100: *23.43* (14th Oct) --> no improvement

Oh yeah my 2x2 PB single is 9.36 and my 4x4 PB single is 3:29.8, but I haven't really started learning those puzzles. They are pretty fun tho, especially the 4x4.


----------



## refrotsnezte (Oct 18, 2022)

Hey guys, sorry for the spam today, but I just did the best ao100 I ever did. I beat every one of my PB´s today and just wanted to let you know.
(I´m gonna include the single PB from earlier today, just because it looks cooler when every PB has an improvement )

Single: 16.52 (12th Oct) --> *15.07* (18th Oct)
mo3: 19.39 (14th Oct) --> *18.59* (18th Oct)
ao5: 20.20 (13th Oct) --> *18.87* (18th Oct)
ao12: 21.24 (14th Oct) --> *21.18* (18th Oct)
ao50: 22.93 (14th Oct) --> *22.43* (18th Oct)
ao:100: 23.43 (14th Oct) --> *22.83* (18th Oct)

Oh yeah, almost forgot: suuuuub 20 ao5  crazy that I get a 18.XX ao5 as my first sub 20 haha


----------



## helloimcubedup (Oct 18, 2022)

refrotsnezte said:


> Hey guys, sorry for the spam today, but I just did the best ao100 I ever did. I beat every one of my PB´s today and just wanted to let you know.
> (I´m gonna include the single PB from earlier today, just because it looks cooler when every PB has an improvement )
> 
> Single: 16.52 (12th Oct) --> *15.07* (18th Oct)
> ...


BRUH THATS TOO CRAZY GOOD JOB


----------



## refrotsnezte (Oct 20, 2022)

Hey guys, I just got a counting 15 in an ao5. Here are the results of my first ao100 today.
I honestly didn't expect to improve all PB´s again haha.

Single: *15.07* (18th Oct) --> no improvement
mo3: 18.59 (18th Oct) --> *17.73* (20th Oct)
ao5: 18.87 (18th Oct) --> *18.73* (20th Oct)
ao12: 21.18 (18th Oct) --> *20.88* (20th Oct)
ao50: 22.43 (18th Oct) --> *21.83* (20th Oct)
ao:100: 22.83 (18th Oct) --> *22.74* (20th Oct)


*Here is the list and scrambles of my ao5 PB (18.73) imported from CSTimer if anyone cares *
Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-20 (solving from 2022-10-20 13:32:09 to 2022-10-20 13:36:52)
avg of 5: 18.73

Time List:
1. (15.89) L2 U2 B' R2 D2 F U2 L2 F U2 B F D' B' L' R D' F L2 F U' @2022-10-20 13:32:09 
2. (21.34) R2 L2 F L D R' F2 U' L' F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B' U2 B' U2 D2 B' D2 @2022-10-20 13:33:15 
3. 15.96 R' F2 R D R' D2 L F U2 R L B2 D2 B2 R B2 L B2 L' D' @2022-10-20 13:33:58 
4. 19.82 F2 U F2 U2 L2 B' L2 F L2 F R2 F2 D2 F' U R F2 D B L' R' @2022-10-20 13:35:56 
5. 20.42 F L2 B' L2 F' D2 B' U2 F2 U2 D F U2 R D U' B' R U' R @2022-10-20 13:36:52


*And here is the scramble from my Single PB (15.07) if anyone wants to try it*
Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-20
single: 15.07

Time List:
1. 15.07 B2 U' B2 U L2 D' L2 U' F2 D' F2 R' B F L R U' F' L F' R' @2022-10-18 11:20:10



helloimcubedup said:


> BRUH THATS TOO CRAZY GOOD JOB


Thanks man


----------



## refrotsnezte (Oct 20, 2022)

Just improved my ao100 from 22.74 to *22.45*. But I will not make a completely new list. I will just post the updated list here:

Single: *15.07* (18th Oct) --> no improvement
mo3: 18.59 (18th Oct) --> *17.73* (20th Oct)
ao5: 18.87 (18th Oct) --> *18.73* (20th Oct)
ao12: 21.18 (18th Oct) --> *20.88* (20th Oct)
ao50: 22.43 (18th Oct) --> *21.83* (20th Oct)
ao:100: 22.83 (18th Oct) --> *22.45* (20th Oct)


----------



## refrotsnezte (Oct 21, 2022)

So I continued to learn OLL today. I finished the I shapes and I'm currently working on the fish shapes, which are pretty easy. 
Not so many new PB´s today

Single: *15.07* (18th Oct) --> no improvement
mo3: *17.73* (20th Oct) --> *17.71* (21th Oct)
ao5: *18.73* (20th Oct) --> no improvement
ao12: *20.88* (20th Oct) --> no improvement
ao50: *21.83* (20th Oct) --> no improvement
ao:100: *22.45* (20th Oct) --> no improvement


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 21, 2022)

I can see you are improving really fast! Good job and keep grinding


----------



## refrotsnezte (Oct 26, 2022)

Hey guys, sry for the long pause. I haven't cubed a lot the last few days, but I finally did an ao100 again today.

Single: *15.07* (18th Oct) --> no improvement
mo3: *17.71* (21th Oct) --> no improvement
ao5: *18.73* (20th Oct) --> no improvement
ao12: 20.88 (20th Oct) --> *20.58* (26th Oct)
ao50: *21.83* (20th Oct) --> no improvement
ao:100: *22.45* (20th Oct) --> no improvement





NigelTheCuber said:


> I can see you are improving really fast! Good job and keep grinding


thanks man  I will

The goal is to finish OLL in middle of November, which should be possible, even though I'm not practicing that much. And I also want that sub 15 single, that I missed by milliseconds a few times now. A sub 20 ao12 would also be nice but that'll take some time I think

Im feeling better about the break up (reason for lack of motivation, which I wrote about in a few posts from 2 weeks ago), but I started partying again, which in combination with uni and discovering video games again, is the reason I didn't cube the last few days, but I feel pretty motivated to continue and improve now  So lets chase that sub 15 single


----------

